# Uiterlijk > Transpiratie >  Help

## Piepke

Ik zit met een probleem,
Ik heb geen last van overmatig transpireren maar telkens als ik naar school ga begin ik te zweten echt raar, vanaf ik thuis kom is het direct gedaan.
Ik probeer me kalm te houden en ik ben dan ook kalm maar toch zweet ik.
Als ik mij ontspan buiten school heb ik daar geen last van natuurlijk als ik sport dan wel maar het is echt raar. Als ik zenuwachtig ben dan heb ik dat ook.
Heeft iemand hetzelfde als mij? Dit is echt niet leuk en ik denk niet dat ik iets van speciale deo nodig heb, al heb ik dat wel al,geprobeerd en dat helpt niet alle deo's natuurlijk. Maar weet iemand wat ik kan doen?
Alvast bedankt

----------


## Elisabeth9

Hoi Piepke.....

Een hele goedenmorgen...wat een verhaal zeg...hoe oud ben je eigenlijk?  :Wink:  je zweet overmatig...is dat onder je oksels of over je hele lichaam en gezicht.....is er iets op school wat er niet leuk is...wordt je ergens gepest? welke deodorant doe je op? probeer eens een andere....zweet je thuis niet maar op school wel? ben je ergens allergisch voor, verkeerd klimaat in het klaslokaal en school? dit is moeilijk te achterhalen wat je schrijft en ik heb er "helaas" geen antwoord op....ik weet wel dat iemand door enorme stress overmatig kan transpireren....ook jonge meisjes kunnen hier last van hebben inzake hun hormonen....
als het probleem te groot wordt dan kun je advies vragen aan de huisarts...
als het om een deodorant gaat is er het volgende: 
Merk: Odorex extra dry (lotion) voordat je gaat slapen was je de oksels, daarna goed afdrogen en daarna deze lotion deppen met een watje onder je oksels...even laten indrogen...'s morgens weer wassen...dit mag je 2 tot 3x wekelijks gebruiken...het gaat "overmatige transpiratie" tegen....je kan het kopen bij het Kruitvat, Etos, etc....het is er ook als depper en creme...
tot slot wens ik je sterkte hiermee...het is lastig als jij je niet meer fris voelt...
maar nogmaals het kan een andere oorzaak hebben en dan is een dokter de beste keuze!!!! ik kan het verder niet beoordelen...alle goeds...

Groeten van Elisabeth  :Smile:

----------


## Piepke

> Hoi Piepke.....
> 
> Een hele goedenmorgen...wat een verhaal zeg...hoe oud ben je eigenlijk?  je zweet overmatig...is dat onder je oksels of over je hele lichaam en gezicht.....is er iets op school wat er niet leuk is...wordt je ergens gepest? welke deodorant doe je op? probeer eens een andere....zweet je thuis niet maar op school wel? ben je ergens allergisch voor, verkeerd klimaat in het klaslokaal en school? dit is moeilijk te achterhalen wat je schrijft en ik heb er "helaas" geen antwoord op....ik weet wel dat iemand door enorme stress overmatig kan transpireren....ook jonge meisjes kunnen hier last van hebben inzake hun hormonen....
> als het probleem te groot wordt dan kun je advies vragen aan de huisarts...
> als het om een deodorant gaat is er het volgende: 
> Merk: Odorex extra dry (lotion) voordat je gaat slapen was je de oksels, daarna goed afdrogen en daarna deze lotion deppen met een watje onder je oksels...even laten indrogen...'s morgens weer wassen...dit mag je 2 tot 3x wekelijks gebruiken...het gaat "overmatige transpiratie" tegen....je kan het kopen bij het Kruitvat, Etos, etc....het is er ook als depper en creme...
> tot slot wens ik je sterkte hiermee...het is lastig als jij je niet meer fris voelt...
> maar nogmaals het kan een andere oorzaak hebben en dan is een dokter de beste keuze!!!! ik kan het verder niet beoordelen...alle goeds...
> 
> Groeten van Elisabeth


Hallo elisabeth,
Alvast bedankt voor je uitleg ben er blij mee.
Ik ben 18 en het is alleen onder mijn oksel, nee ik word niet gepest ik voel me nochtans goed op school ik weet echt noet wat er is het verschilt ook soms heb ik het niet en soms dan paar weken wel echt iets raar :s

Ik ben wel iemand dat me alles aantrekt dus misschien dat ik teveel inzit met wat andere over me denken en ik denk over veel dingen en zelf wat niet over mij gaat. En ben ook voor niets alergisch ik heb ook al gelezen dat het iets met de schildklier kan te maken hebben.

Ik maak me ook veel zenuwachtig in alles en wil soms alles te vlug doen ik jaag me wel veel op.. Misschien ligt het allemaal daaraan

Heb al odorex geprobeert maar het piekte enorm, gebruik af en toe syneo 5 maar kwil dat ook niet altij gebruiken vind dat niet gezond, heb dat me die aluinkristallen fso ook gebropeert iets van de bodyshop, speciale deo voor antitranspirant, ik heb ook al zalf van therme willen proberen maar weet niet of dat goed is.

Talkpoeder heb ik ook al geprobeerd hielp niet, zo speciale roller deo's.
Heb ook al veel dingen gelezen zoals iets bij de apotheker, of iets met aloe vera, ik weet het niet.

Maar alvast bedankt voor je bercht

----------


## Elisabeth9

Hallo Piepke  :Wink: 

Gewoon jezelf zijn en blijven, je bent "goed" zoals je bent...
mensen hebben gauw een oordeel klaar over een persoon en daar moet je een harnas tegen krijgen  :Big Grin:  het valt niet altijd mee, maar we hoeven niet met iedereen bevriend te zijn toch? je zoekt je eigen vrienden uit die belangrijk voor je zijn en die je kunnen steunen en waarmee je lol hebt, dat is belangrijk....er zullen altijd mensen bestaan die jaloers zijn, en ze bekijken het maar...geniet van je Leven en deze leeftijd...het kan geweldig goed aanvoelen...problemen zijn er overal en in elk huis, maar omarm het "leven"  :Wink:  je kunt het niet meer overdoen...

transpireren hoort erbij en dat is maar goed ook...sommige mensen zweten amper of weinig en dat is niet oke...zoals wij ons voelen zo reageert het lichaam...hebben we kippenvel dan zie je dat en voel je dat...bijzonder eigenlijk...transpireren overkomt zeer veel mensen...odorex heb je gebruikt zeg je, maar dan waarschijnlijk "niet" datgene wat "ik" bedoel...die is heel goed....het kan alemaal met je hormonen te maken hebben....ook ik heb er last van gehad als jonge vrouw, en dit produkt vond ik een paardenmiddel....de reclame op tv laat ons doen geloven dat wij nog frisser blijven bij een bepaald produkt, maar dat is niet altijd bewezen...ik heb ook zeer veel geprobeerd maar dit produkt zoals ik hierboven beschreef hielp heel goed...2 tot 3 x in de week...'s avonds voor het naar bed gaan...de volgende ochtend gebruikte ik dan een handvol talkpoeder...met een geurtje...bv lavendel of majapoeder....de dag erna weer een luchtige deodorant...
ik gebruik nu een roller van Cool Marine van (Odorex) deze koop ik vaak....bevalt prima...

wat je schildklier betreft...ook ik ben soms wel eens druk en hyper...maar bij toeval kwamen ze erachter dat ik daar last van had...ik ben toen een paar keer bloed gaan prikken en daarna kreeg ik definitief medicijnen hiervoor...je komt dan een stofje tekort in je hersenen en daarvoor is dat pilletje (s)....hey Piepke....maak je niet te druk als dat kan, maar ik begrijp jou wel..... :Stick Out Tongue:  ontspannen maar in het weekend.....
er zijn genoeg middelen voor die transpiratie...doe het rustig aan en geef het produkt een kans van slagen.....succes...fijn en gezellig weekend gewenst....

Hartelijke groeten van Elisa  :Smile:   :Wink:

----------


## Piepke

> Hallo Piepke 
> 
> Gewoon jezelf zijn en blijven, je bent "goed" zoals je bent...
> mensen hebben gauw een oordeel klaar over een persoon en daar moet je een harnas tegen krijgen  het valt niet altijd mee, maar we hoeven niet met iedereen bevriend te zijn toch? je zoekt je eigen vrienden uit die belangrijk voor je zijn en die je kunnen steunen en waarmee je lol hebt, dat is belangrijk....er zullen altijd mensen bestaan die jaloers zijn, en ze bekijken het maar...geniet van je Leven en deze leeftijd...het kan geweldig goed aanvoelen...problemen zijn er overal en in elk huis, maar omarm het "leven"  je kunt het niet meer overdoen...
> 
> transpireren hoort erbij en dat is maar goed ook...sommige mensen zweten amper of weinig en dat is niet oke...zoals wij ons voelen zo reageert het lichaam...hebben we kippenvel dan zie je dat en voel je dat...bijzonder eigenlijk...transpireren overkomt zeer veel mensen...odorex heb je gebruikt zeg je, maar dan waarschijnlijk "niet" datgene wat "ik" bedoel...die is heel goed....het kan alemaal met je hormonen te maken hebben....ook ik heb er last van gehad als jonge vrouw, en dit produkt vond ik een paardenmiddel....de reclame op tv laat ons doen geloven dat wij nog frisser blijven bij een bepaald produkt, maar dat is niet altijd bewezen...ik heb ook zeer veel geprobeerd maar dit produkt zoals ik hierboven beschreef hielp heel goed...2 tot 3 x in de week...'s avonds voor het naar bed gaan...de volgende ochtend gebruikte ik dan een handvol talkpoeder...met een geurtje...bv lavendel of majapoeder....de dag erna weer een luchtige deodorant...
> ik gebruik nu een roller van Cool Marine van (Odorex) deze koop ik vaak....bevalt prima...
> 
> wat je schildklier betreft...ook ik ben soms wel eens druk en hyper...maar bij toeval kwamen ze erachter dat ik daar last van had...ik ben toen een paar keer bloed gaan prikken en daarna kreeg ik definitief medicijnen hiervoor...je komt dan een stofje tekort in je hersenen en daarvoor is dat pilletje (s)....hey Piepke....maak je niet te druk als dat kan, maar ik begrijp jou wel..... ontspannen maar in het weekend.....
> ...


Hallo Elisabeth.

 :Smile:  nog eens bedankt voor je berchtje, kvoel me al beter door wat je zegt.
Ik zal ze er op letten dat ik me minder druk maak en ik zal proberen me minder dingen aan te trekken. Want je hebt inderdaad altijd mensen met commentaar je kan dat niet veranderen dus zal ik zelf een beetje moeten veranderen he ..

Over je product dat je zei ik zal het toch proberen ik ben er nu overtuigd van  :Smile: 
Over die schildklier ja heb wel een paar symtomen maar ja ik heb geen zin voor daar mee naar de dokter te gaan het eal toch niets zijn of iets kleins maar. Transpireren is indnerdaad goed maar niet altijd even leuk :s

Ik zal me zeker ontspannen ik probeer dat elk weekend te doen  :Smile: 
Ale dikke merci! En fijn weekend ook voor jou he :Smile:  

Groetjes  :Smile:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Ha die Piepke :

Goed zo meid...dank je wel....doe datgene waar "jij" je goed bij voelt....lekker de stad induiken, beetje rondsnuffelen in de winkels met een vriendin/vriend en als je dan moe wordt van dat geslenter en alle pashokken in (geintje) bent geweest, dan plof je neer op een stoel in een gezellig restaurantje of iets anders....genieten.....kleed je leuk aan en hoppa de deur uit.. :Big Grin:  op naar het avontuur!!!!
daggggg, lieve groetjes van Elisa.... :Smile:

----------


## Piepke

> Ha die Piepke :
> 
> Goed zo meid...dank je wel....doe datgene waar "jij" je goed bij voelt....lekker de stad induiken, beetje rondsnuffelen in de winkels met een vriendin/vriend en als je dan moe wordt van dat geslenter en alle pashokken in (geintje) bent geweest, dan plof je neer op een stoel in een gezellig restaurantje of iets anders....genieten.....kleed je leuk aan en hoppa de deur uit.. op naar het avontuur!!!!
> daggggg, lieve groetjes van Elisa....


Zal ik zeker doen, en echt bedankt he  :Smile:  ben echt blij dat iemand me keer geholpen heeft!  :Smile:  en zal zeker nog veel genieten en doen wat ik wil voila. En jij ook he!  :Smile: 
Lieve lieve grtjs !!!  :Smile:

----------


## Muizebeer

Hallo piepke,

Ik ben 13 en ik heb hier ook kast van! 
Als ik op school ben heb ik mega grote zweet vlekken onder mijn oksels!
Maar als ik thuis ben heb ik meestal nergens last van.
Ik heb er nu ongeveer 2 jaar last van

Ik heb odorex extra dry geprobeerd het hielp de transpiratie enkel wat te verminderen en de lucht te voorkomen.
Ik weet niet of er andere mideltjes zijn die wel goed helpen! Heb jij inmiddels almeen oplossing gevonden? Dan hoor ik dit graag ! Misschien kan ik dat ook proberen. Ik heb een paar dingen gelezen over botox maar daar vind ik mezelf nog wat te jong voor 

Groetjes

----------


## Elisabeth9

Piepke ik hoop dat alles goed met je gaat....een lieve warme groet van een schrijfster....en de mensen die "niet" in je geinteresseerd zijn komen hier maar 1 malig en roepen maar eens wat en maken reclame voor hun eigen zaak.....

fijn weekend meid...pluk de dag.... :Cool:

----------

